# pROBLEMS!!!!



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm having probs with my trail cam here lately. I just got it. It's bran spankin new, but the only varmits on the memory card is me! I know animals are passing through because my corn is gone the next morning. I had a problem with ***** last year but I took care of that. . . :sniper: So my first solution was to aim the camera down a lil to see if it is a ****, but still have it high enough to catch deer, still nothing. I've searched the area looking for signs of what is so ghostly like that could steal my corn and not have a pic of him, but just can't figure it out... Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Could be birds, squirrels, mice, or a combination of all of them or more critters. Depending on how much corn you place, it doesn't take long for smaller critters to remove it. That is just my guess though and is assuming your camera is working properly.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing is how fast is your trigger speed?

Do you have the camera directly pointed at the pile of corn?

Do you have many missed photos?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Also, how's your battery? Some models get a little sketchy when the battery is low, even if it's telling you there should be plenty. My father-in-law's Cuddeback is like that.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

another thing you might want to consider is how close you have the camera to the corn. If it is further away, you will have a better chance of catching whatever it is taking the corn. keep in mind the distance of the flash but if it is almost directly over it theres a limited frame to catch the animal. good luck!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I apprciate the help guys. I have gotten some pics since that post. I'm really liken what I see. I'll try to get some pics on here for ya.


----------

